# The wait...



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2015)

... it's excruciating at this point.  Am I right?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

Wrong forum...post in the Oct 2015 exam results forum.


----------



## P-E (Dec 2, 2015)

I think he meant weight. 

The answer is oh, mg .


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wrong forum...post in the Oct 2015 exam results forum.


Thanks.  Still new enough here I hadn't realized there was such a forum.  Please forgive/excuse.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

No worries.  That forum is where all the fun is while waiting for results anyway.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 2, 2015)

You call this fun?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

You had a better sense of humor when you weren't waiting on results ^


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope everyone but me gets banned.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

Technically, waiting for exam results is part of exam prep, if you think you're going to have to retake, no?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 2, 2015)

Audi_driver said:


> Technically, waiting for exam results is part of exam prep, if you think you're going to have to retake, no?


This is why I'm not sure if I should be studying right now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

matt267 said:


> This is why I'm not sure if I should be studying right now.


I'm guessing it won't hurt either way.


----------

